

Ask HN: Review this idea - Online Dubbing Service. - anujkk

A community powered video dubbing service to dub videos in different languages or accents.<p>1. Video owner uploads a video and fix a price for winning dubbing. He also provides the dialogs in plain English text.<p>2. Community submit their dubbing (mp3 upload or direct recording using flash) which gets overlay-ed on video.<p>3. Community rates and discuss about dubbing.<p>4. Video owner selects the winners and pays the winning amount.<p>5. He can then download the dubbed video.<p>What you guys think about this idea?
======
anigbrowl
No. Too time-consuming to do well on a spec basis. Dubbing is an expense that
a factored into the sale price at film markets. There's no upside for the
producer to pay this forward, it just marks him/her as a sucker who doesn't
understand the distribution process.

Do it for posters instead, using trailers or even a one sheet - it's cheaper,
it's easier to market the film, you can have multiple winners, and every
participant becomes part of your marketing team and your talent pool. You
provide the platform and broker the exchange of rights to keep costs low for
the producer and credit protection plus a breakout bonus for the graphic
artists.

------
david927
At Voices.com you can bid for voice actors. It's a quite popular site.

